# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Chronos, slim smart disc sits underneath your watch and makes it smart, Chronos Wearables, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Chronos Wearables

----------


## Airicist

The smartwatch for people who don't like smartwatches

Published on Jan 12, 2016




> Chronos bills itself the thinest wearable smartwatch, and an un-intrusive, fashionable way to get functionality without adapting to a tech company's style. It attaches to any watch you already own and alerts you subtly through vibration and color. Can Chronos break through smart devices like Pebble and Apple Watch?

----------


## Airicist

Article "Chronos first impressions: The wearable for people who hate wearables"
CES 2016: This slim smart disc sits underneath your watch and makes it smart

by Sophie Charara
January 12, 2016

----------

